# Jason Bourne, any fact or all fiction



## 4metals (Jul 31, 2016)

The wife and I went to see the new Jason Bourne movie last night and aside from the frustration it made me feel for my slow speed Verizon DSL for $150+ a month we get here in middle of nowhere Pennsylvania, is the computer tracking technology, speed and overall surveillance shown in this Hollywood production anything close to reality? I am not referring to the superhuman survival rates of the chase scenes, just computer capabilities. 

I probably could believe the CIA is capable of maybe 10% of the video hookups and remote surveillance they show but in reality I haven't a clue. So does anyone have any idea of exactly how close this type of computer interactivity comes to reality? Does big brother really have that type of capability to see what anyone they choose is doing?


----------



## alexxx (Jul 31, 2016)

I have not seen the movie but Hollywood is sometimes not that far from the truth.
1998 movie Enemy of the State was already displaying amazing real time satellite tracking capabilities.

If not fully deployed and operational already for years, I can't imagine the US military not wanting a full scale, real time, earth monitoring to get eyes anywhere / anytime / instantly to conduct military operations or to spy on other nations. The use of drones to strike anywhere is directly linked to that real time monitoring technology.

I remember being able to read a license plate on a car with google earth pictures years ago.

The challenge is simply to spawn enough satellites to get a line of sight on the whole sphere.
As for speed, if I can talk on video conference using skype with someone in China in almost real time, I'm sure the US can get a crystal clear feed from space instantly.

Got to love technology..


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 31, 2016)

I honestly cannot attest if that is all happening now, but, a few things i do know, then a few i have heard. 
Walmart now has facisl recognition software in place in their security, so they can track their losses and who is causing them. The NSA a few years back spent billioms of dollars on a new building and a couple thousand employees, where multiple floors of the building are nothing but fancy computation machines. There are a couple documentaries where they stated over 15 trillion phone calls and messages have been "archived" for screening. Ive always heard there are keywords that when said or typed raise a flag, then they start digging into your life a bit more.
True? Hell, i don't know. Zietgiest 2007, zietgiest addendum, and venus project are all documentaries that are interesting to say the least, some of it is a little out there, but...it's definitely worth a watch or 2 (i watched the first one 3 times in a row when it came out...blew my mind...changed my life to this day)

I hear you on the hating of big red.. I have had verizon since before it was verizon here.. Altell, got my first phone in 05, got the first droid in 07 with unlimited data, i am still grandfathered in.. Which is good, because as of right now (bill cycle starting 22nd) i am up to 471 gigs of data used. .. So, yeah, my bill would be a few thousand a month if not.. Right now its 400 for 4 phones, one a dumb phone. I tether my internet for my wife and kids devices, and watch what ever tv and movies we want via streaming or download, so i AM the top 5% that made them get rid of unlimited data (sorry).

They can do a great many things with technology today, so I believe (its just that, a belief, not a steadfast truth) that what they show on the movies is only part of what they can do. Coincidentally, when irans nuclear reactora got caught up by the "chinese virus" was right after the NSA's new building was completed.. 

I am now on a watchlist im sure :shock:


----------



## alexxx (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm sure those monitoring satellites also have tons of other interesting features...

Remember seeing a documentary on ancient egypt where they maped pretty much all the country deeply buried archeological sites & ruins. To be digged in the future, or not...

Those eyes can even see trough solid structures. 

They must have other goodies like thermal signature or such, at least to spot buried nuclear silos, moving warships & subs carrying nuclear warheads...

They have probably maped also all the oceans beds and their content.

Are they able to spot gold veins and other PM deposits deep in the crust you think? A fantasy maybe, or maybe not...


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 31, 2016)

Speaking of "ancient"
Ancient aliens is one of my guilty pleasures. (yeah, im one of those idiots) I just got an "ancient aliens debunked" documentary downloaded. (just to be fair)... Anyways, the recent one was about the moon. It was pretty interesting. Especially when they talked about the Apollo 17 mission, when they purposefully hit the moon with a large piece of the rocket when they were leaving...which then made the moon ring like a gong for 3 hours. Which then gave the implication that the moon, is hollow. 

Some.of the stuff on that show is dumb...very, very dumb. But, every now and again, there is an episode that makes you go "well I'll be...." 

Like the episode where they talked about a spy satellite that was in polar orbit before sputnik even got launched...


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 31, 2016)

Where an officer is concerned that the contents of a report might indicate the source,They withhold that information until they can find a suitable explanation for the information coming to light.
The principle has protected the technological advantage of the intelligent service since Bletchly Park .
That is why we will have no real idea of there operational ability until every one involved is long dead.
there are still unreleased files form WW2 that are restricted as the technique is still in use to day and they do not want to loss that asset.
There is not a lot they can not get to if they so wish,but much like a microscope on a large table it is hard to pin down a target and there are not enough man hour's available to watch all the raw footage.
So just on numbers you are quite safe from surveillance unless you are actually up to some thing,then being human you will do some thing to draw attention to your self ,they can then go back in there archive's as well as real time.
Far more effective than they want you to know but only worth using on what they see as a direct threat to the incumbent office.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 31, 2016)

Well I guess that's comforting, unless a ticket for no seatbelt puts me on a watch list. I read a book about 2 months ago about a sunken Russian Nuclear sub that went down in 1960. It was called the Jennifer Project, it is a real life story about a project that had all of the surveillance capabilities of the time and they were substantial.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZaVFwPhm5E

So move on 56 years and I guess it isn't so hard to imagine.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 31, 2016)

Ever hear of thermobaric weapons? I read a couple of novels where terrorists used them. Nasty.

https://www.google.com/search?q=thermobaric&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermobaric_weapon


----------



## Lou (Jul 31, 2016)

4metals said:


> So does anyone have any idea of exactly how close this type of computer interactivity comes to reality? Does big brother really have that type of capability to see what anyone they choose is doing?



All conspiracy, no theory. 

Post Boston Marathon, during the man hunt, a gentleman had his vehicle stolen by one of the perpetrators--that vehicle's satellite communication system was hacked /tracked.


----------



## resabed01 (Jul 31, 2016)

Read up on how Windows 10 spies on it's users. Of course, these "features" are turned on by default.

There's a reason they are pushing the upgrade to 10 for free and so aggressively. They openly state in Microsoft's TOS they have access to all your files and documents. Scary!


----------



## myfalconry76 (Jul 31, 2016)

Dude they can count the hairs on a flies less from outer space. The network of cameras that are installed on traffic lights, hotels,gas stations and yes your very own cell phone. If if connects to the internet. They can watch you through it on on it! The most amazing thing is the ultra sonic 3d imaging the use to map and track subjects of intrest. The flood areas with low frequency sound that bounces back to satilite givin almost high definition visual of any area with10000 x magnification. Along with voice recognition and sound tracking. They can here you whisper from orbit. So yes most of it is true. But they are not going to waist time with small time criminals.
If you don't believe that, that's your problem. 
All of this was given to them in the notes and works of Nicola Tesla. However they have made several improvements upon his work!!!


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 1, 2016)

There is another movie where tech caught my eye. It was about drone operators and some mission somewhere. Their agents in field used small remote controlled drone to watch and hear people in the room in a house. And by small I mean small - it was size of a beetle. Amazing stuff.
picture of the drone:
https://www.google.ie/search?q=eye+in+the+sky+beetle+drone&biw=1517&bih=725&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwiShIb-sp_OAhXJAMAKHR3tDwIQ_AUIBygC&dpr=0.9#imgrc=d2Hiw_J9BklglM%3A

Upon consulting google I learned that R&D are going on full speed in miniaturization of surveillance drones but they are supposedly nowhere near that beetle sized one from the movie.


----------



## jason_recliner (Aug 1, 2016)

It's funny how people get all tied up in knots that their government knows too much about them. But then they will readily hand over every minute detail about their lives to private corporations.

For those who are "well connected", these companies have all your contacts and photos, know to whom you communicate and every detail of what you say. All your interests; basically Google knows your thoughts. Oh, and where you are. To within metres.

Some TVs now have voice command. Surely this means the device needs to listen all the time so it can respond, right? To train, and improve accuracy, it would transmit these datagrams back to a server for command recognition. Right?

In other words, you grant a private company permission to listen to EVERYTHING YOU SAY IN YOUR OWN HOME. If a voice command includes "Turn on TV", then this would do so even when the TV is "off". I have heard that Siri now has a buttonless option, which means it would need do similar.


On the subject of itty bitty drones, I saw this in a newspaper today.
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/national-affairs/defence/army-seeks-micro-spy-drones-in-the-sky/news-story/70376b15dc9432dbfde2a3b975ac44b9
Interesting, though I wonder how they prevent a simple, overpowering RF transmitter from flattening the entire drone army. I don't mean an EMP like in The Matrix, closer to a mobile phone jammer. Encrypted or not, it it's overpowered, the proper signal does not get through. On the other hand, such a high powered transmitter would give away the enemy position. And so go the counter-counter-tactics.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 1, 2016)

I just remembered another old doc i watched on the fbi and cia from their beginnings, where one of the old spooks said it was possible for every singke thing with electricity running through it to be used as a listening device. The sound of you talking reverberates the speaker in your tv, or radio (if its off or on) and that small electrical signal could be picked up and tuned into and information gathered thusly. This was back 40 years ago or more, so yeah, its scary to think what they could/can do now.


----------



## jason_recliner (Aug 1, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> I just remembered another old doc i watched on the fbi and cia from their beginnings, where one of the old spooks said it was possible for every singke thing with electricity running through it to be used as a listening device. The sound of you talking reverberates the speaker in your tv, or radio (if its off or on) and that small electrical signal could be picked up and tuned into and information gathered thusly. This was back 40 years ago or more, so yeah, its scary to think what they could/can do now.


This may be theoretically possible in a lab. But due to the capacitive and inductive filtering in any "real world" length of power cable, they'd have to be right outside, or probably inside, your house for this to be effective.

Better to use a LASER microphone through your window. More effective would be an ear to a drinking glass against the door.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 1, 2016)

For years, the US government loudly warned the world that Chinese routers and other internet devices pose a "threat" because they are built with backdoor surveillance functionality that gives the Chinese government the ability to spy on anyone using them. Yet what the NSA's documents show is that Americans have been engaged in precisely the activity that the US accused the Chinese of doing.
Then you have projects like Gigapixel's which let's you archive satellite footage of the entire earth's surface for later analysis. 
The problem is one of processing,our senses have been overloaded since the ‘Secret Office’. Formed around 1653 (even the date of its inception is a mystery, the office operated within the shadows of the General Post Office (GPO) as a covert state spying institution and the very first secret service.)
So now the scary thing is the use of self-teaching artificial intelligence.
Only such an entity would have the oversight and ability to scan the amount of data we now have at our fingertip's.
The funniest thing is FaceBook.all the protocols and chat were developed for government use between departments and already had data monitoring algorithms inbuilt before Mark Elliot Zuckerberg even went to college.
As if the C.I.A. let them set up using proprietary technology without having a big finger in that pie.
The biggest security hole you have is yourself,you have need to share information about yourself,this site can attest to that impulse.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 1, 2016)

jason_recliner said:


> Topher_osAUrus said:
> 
> 
> > I just remembered another old doc i watched on the fbi and cia from their beginnings, where one of the old spooks said it was possible for every singke thing with electricity running through it to be used as a listening device. The sound of you talking reverberates the speaker in your tv, or radio (if its off or on) and that small electrical signal could be picked up and tuned into and information gathered thusly. This was back 40 years ago or more, so yeah, its scary to think what they could/can do now.
> ...




Agreed.

Yes, the documentary was from the beginnings of the spy organizations (i will find the documentary name again), and they very much were right outside in a big van that said "not a spy, flowers.., ..we promise". Now the technology has grown exponentially, so to do such "rudimentary" things would never happen... They would just kick ob the mic on my registered cell phone, or the front facing camera to see what i am up to.

Surprise big brother, im changing poopy diapers and watching sid the science kid, would you like to help?!?


----------



## myfalconry76 (Aug 1, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> I just remembered another old doc i watched on the fbi and cia from their beginnings, where one of the old spooks said it was possible for every singke thing with electricity running through it to be used as a listening device. The sound of you talking reverberates the speaker in your tv, or radio (if its off or on) and that small electrical signal could be picked up and tuned into and information gathered thusly. This was back 40 years ago or more, so yeah, its scary to think what they could/can do now.


By ionizing the air around it creating a faraway cage.


----------



## myfalconry76 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sorry quoted the wrong user. But that's how they keep things safe from jammers and emps. Tesla Tesla Tesla. They create a ionic faraway cage around their devices.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 1, 2016)

myfalconry76 said:


> Sorry quoted the wrong user. But that's how they keep things safe from jammers and emps. Tesla Tesla Tesla. They create a ionic faraway cage around their devices.


I think you may be talking about a "Faraday cage" as invented by Michael Faraday FRS. :wink:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faraday_cage


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 1, 2016)

Guesses and speculation can be made all day long as to what can really be accomplished by any of the agencies with the technology they have at their disposal. 

IMHO no one with family or friends that are even close to knowing or have the security clearances is going to come out in an open forum and say what the technology is capable of doing.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 1, 2016)

Probably not, but from the references given there is enough to make an educated guess that my estimate of 10% of what was implied in the movie was way way too low!

And that's good enough for me.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 1, 2016)

4metals said:


> Probably not, but from the references given there is enough to make an educated guess that my estimate of 10% of what was implied in the movie was way way too low!
> 
> And that's good enough for me.



There is that possibility. :mrgreen:


----------



## Grelko (Aug 1, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Upon consulting google I learned that R&D are going on full speed in miniaturization of surveillance drones but they are supposedly nowhere near that beetle sized one from the movie.



https://www.wired.com/2013/11/army-maveric-microdrone/

Use the mechnics of a wristwatch to make it capable of flight (like a mini toy helicopter)
Add the remote access capabilities that your cellphone has, along with the mini "button camera" that fits into a screw hole.
Yeah, they're probably smaller than a beetle by now.
If they're not that small yet, here's how they can make one ^

Oh wait... "this is supposedly a rumor though" Just google insect size drone, there's alot of sites.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/technology/insectdrone.asp

But, even with all the technology, the so called "UFO" pictures from nasa etc, are still fuzzy :lol:

Edit - switched a few words.


----------



## kurtak (Aug 2, 2016)

Big Brother :?: 

The Cloud :!: 

Need I say more :?: 

Kurt


----------



## rickbb (Aug 2, 2016)

Days like today are when I really need a "faraway" cage. :lol:


----------



## upcyclist (Aug 2, 2016)

jason_recliner said:


> It's funny how people get all tied up in knots that their government knows too much about them. But then they will readily hand over every minute detail about their lives to private corporations.


This is still my favorite point (and most relevant IMHO) in this thread.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 2, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> jason_recliner said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how people get all tied up in knots that their government knows too much about them. But then they will readily hand over every minute detail about their lives to private corporations.
> ...



Yeah, especially since most of the private corporations basically are the government, or have their hand in controlling the puppet strings.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyway,on another movie note.
I was watching a "Terminator Movie" and it suddenly hit me.
A High-frequency Induction furnace.
You could hold and melt any of the T-Models.Why had I not thought of that before?
Much easier to construct than a time dilation device.LOL


----------



## myfalconry76 (Aug 2, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> myfalconry76 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry quoted the wrong user. But that's how they keep things safe from jammers and emps. Tesla Tesla Tesla. They create a ionic faraway cage around their devices.
> ...


 Yeah it was auto correct! I know that the faraday cage was invented by Michael faraday. But the version that was created by ionizing the air around a object. Like say air force one. Is based on Nicola Tesla and his notes on ionization and conductivity that he wrote during his years building the wardencliff tower. A lot of people don't realize that Tesla and his work has given us everything from cell phones and satilite communications. And here. Some time later, Apple is the first one to get to market his wireless transmission of electric. As wireless charging capable iPhone. The government has been hiding Tesla's work for some time. Everthing from high frequency sound weapons to a actual so called death Ray. Top secret and not know. Is the missile defence system the USA has. They can crate a field of super heated ionized air that can detonate warheads as they reenter the atmosphear.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 3, 2016)

I am impressed with Nikola Tesla and how he saw the advantages of alternating current,but a lot of his ideas simply did not work on a larger scale.
My studies have been more around people like "James Clerk Maxwell" and "Heinrich Hertz" both laid down more fundamental theory but have been much less publicised.
a good scientist leaves you with precise instructions on how to replicate their work so that their theories can be proven by outside independent observers.


----------

